# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Δημοσίευση της έκδοσης Boats & Yachting Guide για το Naytilia.gr

## Asterias

*Αγαπητοί φίλοι,*

*Στην ετήσια έκδοση Boats & Yachting Guide, έχει προσαρτηθεί δημοσίευση του Naytilia.gr.*

Η έκδοση BOATS & YACHTING guide είναι ο πρώτος ολοκληρωμένος οδηγός σκαφών αναψυχής που απευθύνεται μέσω της ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗΣ σε αναγνώστες υψηλού επιπέδου από τους οποίους ένας σημαντικός αριθμός έχει ή ενδιαφέρεται να αγοράσει σκάφος, καθώς και κάθε είδους αξεσουάρ ή σχετική υπηρεσία.

*Η έκδοση BOATS & YACHTING guide είναι ετήσια και θα κυκλοφορήσει σε Αθήνα, Πειραιά και Θεσσαλονίκη το Σάββατο 1 Απριλίου 2006, ΔΩΡΕΑΝ μαζί με την ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ. Παράλληλα θα διανεμηθεί πανελλαδικά ως αυτόνομη έκδοση στα περίπτερα με τιμή 5¤.* 

Μια πολυτελής έκδοση 400 σελίδων με διαστάσεις 21Χ28 εκ. που περιέχει ολοσέλιδες, δισέλιδες ή πολυσέλιδες παρουσιάσεις των προϊόντων και υπηρεσιών του χώρου, ταξινομημένες στις παρακάτω ενότητες:

ΣΚΑΦΗ

ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΗΣ

ΣΧΟΛΕΣ/ΟΜΙΛΟΙ

ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΑ ΕΙΔΗ / ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ

ΕΝΔΥΣΗ / ΑΞΕΣΟΥΑΡ

ΠΑΝΙΑ

ΝΑVY LIFESTYLE

ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ

ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΑ 4Χ4

ΤΡΕΪΛΕΡΣ

YACHTS CHARTERING

ΕΠΙΠΛΑ / ΔΙΑΚΟΣΜΗΣΗ / ΔΩΡΑ

ΜΑΡΙΝΕΣ

ΕΙΔΗ ΚΑΤΑΔΥΣΕΩΝ / ΨΑΡΕΜΑΤΟΣ

Η έκδοση BOATS & YACHTING guide είναι αναμφησβήτητα η καλύτερη παρούσα επιλογή για οποιονδήποτε έχει ενδιαφέρον στη συγκεκριμένη αγορά.


*Θα ακολουθήσει ειδικό δελτίο τύπου στη κεντρική σελίδα του Naytilia.gr που θα αφορά τη δημοσίευση του Boats & Yachting Guide για το portal μας.*

----------

